# dwyer longbow for sale or trade



## missalot (Apr 16, 2010)

TRADED!!!!i have a dwyer long bow ,1 month old shoots great and looks great ,i just cant seem to shoot this type of bow to good,the woods are as follow bow is 43#@28 62" long ,bow is smooth and fast and looks great ,not a mark on it,i paid 762.00 for it .the woods are as follow all Bamboo Dauntless features Myrtle Burl Veneers. The riser is a 50/50 handle of Myrtle Wood and Shedua. The riser also has a riser accent and is finished with a Beaver Tail grip.,bow has no name on it will sale for 520.00 or trade for a bow of equal vaule


----------

